# Omg...omg...omg....



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

Just about to clean out the mice and noticed two of the girls have escaped 
I have looked everywhere and I can't find them, I've set up bucket traps and spread flour around the floor (so even if the traps don't work I will know if they are still in the room) but I'm panicking :incazzato:

Please, please, please can I have loads of vibes that they are safe and that I can catch them


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Hope you get your mice back safe and well What about putting mousetraps down? (the live sort I mean!)


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

fingers crossed you catch them quickly, have you got a small cage you can put something they like to sleep in in? & also some tasty food, then they may go to sleep in there? This worked when I was a child & my hamster escaped, not sure if it would help for mice though


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Crikey Bernie, they will send you mad with worry! Hope you get them back.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Hope you get your mice back safe and well What about putting mousetraps down? (the live sort I mean!)


That is essentially what bucket traps are, if they don't work then I might look into a humane trap.



simplysardonic said:


> fingers crossed you catch them quickly, have you got a small cage you can put something they like to sleep in in? & also some tasty food, then they may go to sleep in there? This worked when I was a child & my hamster escaped, not sure if it would help for mice though


Yeah Miss just told me that, I have set up one of my spares with an upside down sputnik and scattered food, anything is worth a try. I'm so worried, they are still so tiny so who knows what they have squeezed themselves into :001_unsure:



Lopside said:


> Crikey Bernie, they will send you mad with worry! Hope you get them back.


Yes, not that I needed any help in the mad department but I'm actually shaking right now :nonod:

I will never forgive myself if I can't find them, it is my fault they could escape


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I know how you're feeling B3rnie as i was the same when i lost a litte girl who was just getting weaned from her mum. I found her 3 days later in her dads cage who's cage was on the floor so i'm hoping it works for you! Don't blame yourself though they are very crafty little things. Got everything crossed you get them back.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

How have the gotten out? Did they chew their way out or squeeze through somehow? It's not your fault, you thought they were in a secure cage!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

You probably already know this but mice will stay at the edge of a room, so any traps etc should be put there. I would move the remaining mice out of the cage, put the cage on the floor with the door open and see if they come back on their own accord. I hope you have good news for us soon


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> How have the gotten out? Did they chew their way out or squeeze through somehow? It's not your fault, you thought they were in a secure cage!


They squeezed out, the mesh was able to lift on one edge leaving a big enough gap if they pushed.
I'm stupid, I didn't check it, so my fault


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

any sign of them?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> You probably already know this but mice will stay at the edge of a room, so any traps etc should be put there. I would move the remaining mice out of the cage, put the cage on the floor with the door open and see if they come back on their own accord. I hope you have good news for us soon


Yeah everything is on the edge of the room, I can't use their normal cage to catch them tho because they are housed in a ZZ. I have put my spare Cambridge in the room with the door open some of their substrate and their house so it smells like home. I'm hoping that is enough...

I'm sat in the room now with the light off to see if I can hear anything


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

MrRustyRead said:


> any sign of them?


Not yet


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My mouse Mojo was on the loose in a house with four cats, she was gone over a week when I found her safe and well, so try not to worry too much (((hugs)))


----------



## gobellino (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey, first of all sending you lots of calming thoughts, don't be so hard on yourself, you didn't do it deliberately and you have not been stupid, those little ones can be real rascals when they want to be! 

Secondly, I know.I'm going to sound bonkers, but I'll ask my guides to try to help, one is a mouse, I know it's not everyones cup of tea, but it helps me find my cats if they are hiding somewhere! I've tried thinking about where they are and keep seeing books in a white but kind of colourful shelf with some white wicker. I'd best stop now before I get sectioned lol

If you don't believe in the same sort of things just ignore my ramblings. Lol

Best of luck for finding the little ones x


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> My mouse Mojo was on the loose in a house with four cats, she was gone over a week when I found her safe and well, so try not to worry too much (((hugs)))


You have no idea how much that has calmed me, I am terrified that Furball will find them first 



gobellino said:


> Hey, first of all sending you lots of calming thoughts, don't be so hard on yourself, you didn't do it deliberately and you have not been stupid, those little ones can be real rascals when they want to be!
> 
> *Secondly, I know.I'm going to sound bonkers, but I'll ask my guides to try to help, one is a mouse, I know it's not everyones cup of tea, but it helps me find my cats if they are hiding somewhere! I've tried thinking about where they are and keep seeing books in a white but kind of colourful shelf with some white wicker. I'd best stop now before I get sectioned lol*
> 
> ...


Thank you for your calming thoughts, I will say that you don't sound anywhere near as bonkers to me as you may think  And you might have something, not quite a bookcase BUT I do have a white wicker basket in the house which I use to store spare toys (maybe that is where the colour is coming from).
I actually have a bucket trap set up right next to it so you never know


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

All paws crossed that they turn up soon, so you can stop worrying!


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Hope you find them {{{hugs}}} Not your fault at all...they can squeeze out of anywhere it seems


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Really hope you find them soon.
I know how scary it is when an animal goes missing, you just cant even sleep properly until they're back safely in their cages.

Ok may sound silly but are they in a room with any other cages?

When I had some mice last year (3 girls) one of them had a habit of getting out.
First time I found her curled up in my sock drawer.
The second time I actually found her in with one of my syrian hamsters.....I was shocked that he hadn't attacked her. I just spotted her running across his cage and she leapt into bed with him, she'd obv been there a while as they both snuggled and were quite annoyed when I took the mouse out.
I have no idea how she even got up to his cage as she was only a baby and had gotten out of her zz1, down that and off the unit she was on, across a large room and up a metal cabinet that his zz2 was on, then made her way up and into his zz2!

Sorry for the long story, just saying check any other cages just in case.

Sending mouses come home vibes your way.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Small rodents, especially mice and hams, seem to be able to escape virtually anything if they put their mind to it. I've lost count how many of mine have escaped over the years, but it still puts me in mega panic mode even now, like LittlePaws says, you can't relax until you know their safely back in their cage. I remember having to keep one in a goldfish bowl, and one in a biscuit tin for a day or so once, because they kept getting out of gaps that seemed non existant. They just take you by surprise suddenly. I hope you find them soon and catch them safely. Maybe sit and listen for a bit? They might be able to stay hidden, but they might not be able to keep quiet for long!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

There is only one other cage in the room (apart from the Cambridge I have set up to hopefully catch them) and that is the guinea pig enclosure. I did have a look but I didn't see them.

The reason I looked is funny enough because the last time I had an escaped mouse (I've only had one other escape in 10 years of keeping mice) I found him curled up in a hamster cage, so it must be a common thing.
Sadly in this case they don't want to make it that easy for me 

I have now set up bucket traps around the house just in case they managed to slip under the door.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Mice must be drawn to hamsters then, because I also have found one curled up with one of my hamsters! Spent ages looking for him, pulled the room apart, then found them both snuggled up together in the hammy's bed happy as larry! I thought it was rare but perhaps not.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Everything is crossed at my end Bernie. If you have a couple of small, spare empty boxes try filling them with empty bedding and put just a tiny amount of food in front with a bit of water. I know it's essentially the same thing as your bucket traps but it's the only way I've managed to catch my escapees - the boxes seem nice and safe and dark so they head into them normally. all my meeces have their paws crossed that yours are safe xx


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Any news this morning Bernie?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Hope you manage to find them

I had a mouse that lived with a hamster they both were so depressed when we seperated them. I thought it was a one off ovs not lol!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

Still no sign 

I'll set up some boxes today, thanks for the idea ZT.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

I'VE JUST CAUGHT ONE, I'VE JUST CAUGHT ONE, I'VE JUST CAUGHT ONE 









Just one of the agouti girls to find now :001_unsure:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Fantastic news, well done hun, how did you manage to get her? I meant to suggest bringing a cat into the room and watching their body language, it was actually Syd who allerted me to Mojo hiding behind a cage, obviously you would have to watch the cat very closely.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> Fantastic news, well done hun, how did you manage to get her? I meant to suggest bringing a cat into the room and watching their body language, it was actually Syd who allerted me to Mojo hiding behind a cage, obviously you would have to watch the cat very closely.


I was sat in the room and put her sisters cage on the floor, all of a sudden I saw a lil nose poke out from the window sill, I lunged and grabbed :lol:

Furball is on mouse hunt as we speak funny enough, I know her well enough to get there first so I'm hoping that she can at least point me in the right direction.

Catching the banded girl has given me hope that I have a chance still so I will keep setting up bucket traps and keep my eyes peeled :sneaky2:


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Well done on catching one of them.I'm sure you'll get the other one soon.~~~~mouse catching vibes~~~~


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I know we have been texting about it but I am so chuffed you got one! TDM...I said that about cats too!! 

Best of luck Bernie! They are lucky to have someone so dedicated.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

niki87 said:


> I know we have been texting about it but I am so chuffed you got one! TDM...I said that about cats too!!
> 
> Best of luck Bernie! They are lucky to have someone so dedicated.


I'm not sure the banded girl agrees with you, she looked quite disappointed that I cut her exploration short. In fact I might end up calling her Dora the explorer now :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha yeah great name!! Bless her...sh will sulk a little...if she's like her mum anyways!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm glad you've managed to catch one of them. One caught is one less to worry about getting under the door or down a hole in the floor or something. And maybe the other one will return to the cage by him/her self now out of loneliness.

~( > good luck for catching the other one ~( >


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

I'VE FOUND THE AGOUTI GIRL 









Omg I never, ever want to go through that again :dita:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

WELL DONE BERNIE 
Brilliant job you deserve a pat on the back.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

So how did you find the last little escapee in the end?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> So how did you find the last little escapee in the end?


She must have come out for a munch and wandered into a bucket trap, when I walked past the room I heard her trying to scrabble out so scooped her up :dita:

I'm so, so happy and I didn't get any sleep last night because I was so worried about them.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> She must have come out for a munch and wandered into a bucket trap, when I walked past the room I heard her trying to scrabble out so scooped her up :dita:
> 
> I'm so, so happy and I didn't get any sleep last night because I was so worried about them.


Well you can have a nice nights sleep now that your babies are all safe and where they should be


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Well done Bernie. I hope you've read them the riot act


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> Well done Bernie. I hope you've read them the riot act


Riot act read, cage battened down and they are now punishing me by running in their wheel with a bunch of seeds making as much noise as possible :lol:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

So glad their adventures had a happy ending!!


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Just came on and saw this thread! It made for quite a read 

I'm so glad you found themm safe and sound!!! You must have been going out of your mind with worry.xx


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Yay I'm glad you found your other one, and the thread has a happy ending.

Bet your well pleased and relieved, know when I've caught escapees, I cant put them away quick enough, I almost _throw_ them back in the cage in relief:lol:


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Phew - sigh of relief there!! Glad you;ve got them back


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

That is fab news Bernie  Well done on catching them


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

So glad you got the other one...phew


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I was sat in the room and put her sisters cage on the floor, all of a sudden I saw a lil nose poke out from the window sill, I lunged and grabbed :lol:
> 
> Furball is on mouse hunt as we speak funny enough, I know her well enough to get there first so I'm hoping that she can at least point me in the right direction.
> 
> Catching the banded girl has given me hope that I have a chance still so I will keep setting up bucket traps and keep my eyes peeled :sneaky2:


Wow, good reflexes! So happy to see this, and the below news, also. I can imagine the worry you felt, congratulations.



B3rnie said:


> I'VE FOUND THE AGOUTI GIRL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

so glad you found them both safe and well


----------

